# Suggestions for somewhere to go in Germany please



## benross (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, I am currently solo touring in Amsterdam. Im not having much fun, The city that offers everything is too much for me it seems.

Im thinking of heading down into Germany, but I dont know much about the country, I dont want to be in a big city but I dont want to be in the middle of nowhere either. 

Can anyone suggest anywhere? 

Thank you


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Cochem or any of the larger towns along the Mosel - Trier is a particular favourite of mine and it's not far from the cheap derv etc. of Luxembourg.

You could also try Luxembourg itself.


----------



## benross (Sep 12, 2011)

Stanner said:


> Cochem or any of the larger towns along the Mosel - Trier is a particular favourite of mine and it's not far from the cheap derv etc. of Luxembourg.
> 
> You could also try Luxembourg itself.


Thats a little odd, I was just looking at Mosel-Camping Dreiländereck, luxembourg. I think that looks pretty good, 4 and a half hours drive is do'able. thanks for the advice.

I spent 4 hours getting lost and alone in Amsetdam today. Its not a fun place on your own!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

You might enjoy http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/eu...fcrttemberg/campsite-friedensbr%fccke-102223/
It is beside the river (tributary to the Rhine). It has good clean facilities. On the downside, the showers are coin operated. There is a small town just by and a railway station that will get you into Heidelburg and, beyond, Mannheim.
Lots of commercial river traffic to watch.
ACSI site.

Patrick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

benross said:


> I spent 4 hours getting lost and alone in Amsetdam today. Its not a fun place on your own!


I think that's how the ladies in the windows hope you'll feel. :wink:

PS some parts of Luxembourg can be pretty dead over the weekend.

No 24/7 society over there some places (& in Germany) shut down from midday on Saturday until Monday morning.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

benross said:


> Thats a little odd, I was just looking at Mosel-Camping Dreiländereck, luxembourg. I think that looks pretty good, 4 and a half hours drive is do'able. thanks for the advice.


Ahh Remich another favourite nice little town centre and a long hill full of filling stations, baccy shops and the contraband all Germans seem to fill their cars with before driving back over the river - filter coffee :?

I have never found out just how much cheaper it is in Lux than Germany, but there must be quite a saving judging by the quantities some of them cram into the boot..

We've never stayed there though usually just overnight in the car park on the esplande on the Lux side of the river.

Let us know what it's like as it offers 16 amp EHU and we might need that if we stop there when we go over in December.------ Ohh dear it shuts on the 15th :roll:

PS if you want somewhere to stop on the way down I can recommend the Stelplatz at Wintrich
http://www.moselstellplatz.de/homeframe uk.html
EHU and free wifi for 7€


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree with Stanner, If you meander along the Mosel between Koblenz and Trier you cannot go far wrong. Cochem a must for a visit.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Germany*

Germany


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Follow the Rhine down to Koblenz, turn right along the Mosel and enjoy yourself. Hope you have a better second half of your trip.

Dave


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Germany Is a wonderful place for motorhomes. There are loads of free stellplatz all over the place and you're sure to find something that suits. 

I know what you mean about Amsterdam. It can be a lonely place. If you fancy somewhere nice before you head to Germany, then just go a few kilometres north of the river to Landsmeer. Lovely little parking place by the lakes and river. It's only up the road but a whole world away from Amsterdam. 

It's called Camping Het Rietveen but it has no site office. Just pitch up and a lovely lady calls round on her bicycle to collect the fees in the evening. From memory, I think it was about 6 euros. 

Hope you find somewhere that suits.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JackieP said:


> It's called Camping Het Rietveen but it has no site office. Just pitch up and a lovely lady calls round on her bicycle to collect the fees in the evening. From memory, I think it was about 6 euros.


A bit dearer 15€

But sounds good for that rate inc EHU and showers.



> RATES
> All our prices are per night and including car, hot water showers, 10 ampere power supply and tourist tax.
> Caravan €15,-
> Camper €15,-


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

15 euros. Eek. It's been a few years since we visited. Sorry for duff info.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Perhaps it's gone up to pay for an office now?


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Apart from the Mosel/Rhine ,Wangen is nice, just north east of Friedrichschafen ( Bodensee). Good aire, pretty little town. We could easily have spent a a few nights there.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If you are into steam trains then the Hartz mountain area has a whole train set
Berlin and its smaller neighbour Potsdam have a lot going on if it's concerts, pubs and clubs you are looking for.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Black Forest, Bavaria (google and travel down the "romantic road") to Fussen. then the "alpine strasse" or the Bodensee (Lake Constance) wonderful areas and best bets in Germany for sun.

Dick


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

More ideas in the website below. Any help just ask will be glad to help. Been going to Germany now for over 35 years so know a little about the country and where to visit.


----------

